# Taking off Soffit Vents to clear insulation



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Pics of the soffit vent ?


----------



## Mishof (Jun 19, 2010)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Pics of the soffit vent ?


Just added some pictures, let me know if that helped. Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I can't tell if those are vinyl
My vinyl soffits do come apart
But if yours are older (and vinyl) they may be brittle


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

These look like aluminum to me.


----------



## Mishof (Jun 19, 2010)

handy man88 said:


> These look like aluminum to me.


Any suggestions on how I can remove them and then put them back?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

There aluminum and you can’t just remove just the one vented piece, without destroying it anyway.

Getting up in the attic to clear the vents would be much faster and easier.

You might try using a leaf blower from underneath. Don’t know how well that would work though.


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Most likely they're screwed on the ends covered with the metal flanges of the facia wrap. About the only way to get them off without bending the heck out of everything is remove the gutters, remove the facia wrap, unscrew, clean out then reinstall . Whole lot less work to get in the attic and rake out the excess.


----------



## Perry525 (Jan 10, 2010)

The orignal logic of soffit vents, was that the passing wind would create a low pressure zone in the lee of the building and air would be sucked through the soffit vents across the rafters and out the other side or top.

It was believed that in doing this, any water vapour that had risen through the ceilings into the attic from the home below, would blow away before it condensed on the rafters or other wood work and caused mould or wood rot.

Modern thinking is that in an attempt to save power and heating and cooling costs, the home should be insulated and sealed to as close to air tight as possible, with an almost water proof membrane below the joists/above the drywall to stop the water vapour getting into the attic.

This system is preferable to relying on the wind that does not always blow when it is required.

You may like to weigh up the advantages and disadvantages of getting up into the attic to re distribute the insulation, which is almost certainly not up to standard, or pulling down the ceilings and incorporating an almost water vapour proof membrane above the drywall?

There is another way. A couple of coats of gloss paint covering the ceilings plus a careful sealing of the light fittings an the filling of any other holes that warm wet air may rise through will also solve the problem.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

The vapor retarder paint (as Perry said) is a good substitute for plastic above the ceiling material: http://www.panhandleinsulation.com/buildingmaterials.html

Your vents are greatly under-sized for today’s standards. If they are 16” x 6” size, you get about 37 NFVA. http://www.lomanco.com/ProductPAGES/cseries.html It appears they are spaced about 36” ? apart, for an average NFVA of 1” per foot, where they should be 9” per foot without a vapor barrier in the attic to divide by 150: http://www.airvent.com/homeowner/products/intakeSoffit-specs.shtml

Remove the insulation near the vents and add baffles to prevent wind-washing, either rigid foam/plastic to the bottom of the rafters or (if a low pitch roof): 
http://www.bergerbuildingproducts.com/productsAccuvent.html

http://www.homeenergy.org/archive/hem.dis.anl.gov/eehem/96/961110.html

Sealing the air leaks as mentioned is a very good idea: http://www.rd.com/how-to-seal-attic-air-leaks/article18158.html

This will prevent ice-dams later: http://www.cmhc-schl.gc.ca/en/co/maho/gemare/gemare_001.cfm

Be safe, Gary


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Mishof said:


> Any suggestions on how I can remove them and then put them back?


That soffit vent is probably nailed to the fascia.

In order to acces it, you probably need to somehow bend that lip on the fascia board cover.

If that does not work, what you can do is just cut out that soffit vent, remove the insulation, and then replace with another soffit vent that you could probably buy at HD and cut to size somehow.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Mishof said:


> Attic is way too low and hot to work in


And you need to watch out you don't cut your scalp on all the roofing nails sticking through.

You might be able to make a long-handled rake of sorts 22" wide to pull the insulation back from the vents and use a modified version of the same thing to drop in home-made C shaped insulation baffles that will keep the vents clear.

Or drop in the baffles first and suck out the insulation over the vents and redistribute it.

Or, depending on the height above ground no one's eye will drawn to it if, from the outside, you cut 3 sides of a 6" square hole, bend the metal down, put in a baffle and remove insulation, and then bend the flap back into place. Secure it with wire, copper or SS.


----------



## Mishof (Jun 19, 2010)

kwikfishron said:


> There aluminum and you can’t just remove just the one vented piece, without destroying it anyway.
> 
> Getting up in the attic to clear the vents would be much faster and easier.
> 
> You might try using a leaf blower from underneath. Don’t know how well that would work though.


I tried the leaf blower, I don't think it worked. No way of really telling.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

handy man88 said:


> cut out that soffit vent, remove the insulation, and then replace with another soffit vent that you could probably buy at HD and cut to size somehow.


That's probably the best solution so far. Buy some surface mount vents covers and treat the soffit as if it were wood. Cut new vent holes, re-arrange the insulation, and screw the new vent covers to the face of the old.


----------



## John_W (Nov 3, 2009)

*Clearing above soffit vents with blower*



Mishof said:


> I tried the leaf blower, I don't think it worked. No way of really telling.


Did you come up with a way to get the insulation moved out of the way?

I have the same problem, I think. The soffit vents don't seem to take air in or out - much. The attic is too hot and too low pitched to allow safe access to the soffits from inside.

We had fiberglass blown in about 25 years ago. That went on top of some pre-existing rock wool for a total of R35 or R38. I don't know if any precautions were taken to keep the area above the vents clear of insulation. I'm pretty sure there were no mechanical devices added for that purpose.

I was thinking of trying a leaf blower - either with or without first removing the vents.

Since our 20 year Tamko shingles have lasted 25 years, maybe I shouldn't bother. Since we are about to re-roof, and make minor repairs to the fascia and soffits, this is the time to take action.


----------



## Perry525 (Jan 10, 2010)

John W, you may like to consider solving your heat problem by covering the rafters with a SIPS layer before fitting the new roof.
SIPS are a sandwich of polystyrene with oriented strand board or plywood on either side.
A SIPS roof works because there is no direct connection between the surface exposed to the sun and the frame of your home.
At the moment the type of insulation you have, while doing a reasonable job of keeping you warm in winter, does not stop the heat from reaching the inside of your home, this heat mainly arrives through conduction.
A five inch layer of polystyrene, that is 98% air and 2% plastic will stop this heat movement by conduction making your home a lot more comfortable.
Once you have done the roof, think about doing the south facing side/sides of you home.


----------



## Mechanic1 (Jan 2, 2021)

Hi,I am in the u.k
I have found condensation on the felt,inside the loft.i have found that I can see daylight at the edges of the insulation inside the loft.should I block all daylight out,with insulation?
Or will the soffit vents then not work.i need to see if the soffit vents are clear too.
I have ordered some felt vents to be installed soon.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Mechanic1 said:


> Hi,I am in the u.k
> I have found condensation on the felt,inside the loft.i have found that I can see daylight at the edges of the insulation inside the loft.should I block all daylight out,with insulation?
> Or will the soffit vents then not work.i need to see if the soffit vents are clear too.
> I have ordered some felt vents to be installed soon.


Not sure what you are calling felt? Is the loft inside the home or is it attic space?


----------

